

It Shouldn't Take a Genius to Understand You - kurtvarner
http://www.inc.com/garry-tan/it-should-not-take-a-genius-to-understand-you.html

======
paulhauggis
It's funny because I typically associate Apple products with people who always
seem to think they are better than everyone and Microsoft with the average
joe.

